# Looking for a good used ecollar



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

looking to buy a good used dogtra or tritronics ecollar. If anyone has one they would like to sell, or where is the best place to get them.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

This is the best place to find a good reconditioned collar. They are serviced befor they go out the door and are guaranteed for a certain amount of time as well.

http://www.collarclinic.com/


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just seen this one for sale.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=32700

And this one.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=32802

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=32427


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Come on Browndog throw me a bone.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 485#499485

I'll let you have this one for $180 shipped.

I have not used it very much.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry Springer I never looked here


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you know anyone with a old broken one that they will give you Tri tronics has a sale right now where they will give you tradein discount of 40% off on a similar new collar.

thats a heck of a deal so see if anyone in your local retriever club has one in a drawer thats shot and use it for the trade in.

thats what I'm going to do


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bobm said:


> If you know anyone with a old broken one that they will give you Tri tronics has a sale right now where they will give you tradein discount of 40% off on a similar new collar.
> 
> thats a heck of a deal so see if anyone in your local retriever club has one in a drawer thats shot and use it for the trade in.
> 
> thats what I'm going to do


Thats a good deal Bob, where did you see that???

Here's another Dogtra for sale

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=32907


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.tritronics.com/40promo.html

its right on their web site look at the "40 year anniversity" promotion if the link doesn't work


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Just a word to the wise, I have heard that Collar Clinic reuses parts to repair collars, they still warranty but you do not have new parts.

When you send it into Tritronics for repair you end up with new replacement parts.

The 40% off is great if you have a complete collar to send in, if you have a partial they only give 25% off MSRP which is a little higher than in stores.


----------

